# Topics > Toys >  IXI-Play, robot buddy, WittyWorX LLP, Eersel, Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - WittyWorX LLP

----------


## Airicist

Child Robot Interaction - ixi-play

Published on Apr 8, 2013




> This is an example of a simple game to be played with a 'robot buddy' in stead of a tablet computer. The cards that the 2 year old child shows are recognized and mimicked by the robot. She mimics him back.
> The child plays the game in the real world with physical objects. Besides training her cognitive skills, she also develops and trains her motion and spacial skills.

----------


## Airicist

ixi-play Explainer Video 

 Published on Aug 13, 2013




> ixi-play is a robot buddy for young kids that keeps them actively occupied for a longer period of time, makes them feel good and happy and also stimulates their development.

----------


## Airicist

WittyWorX Founders Video

Published on Aug 13, 2013

----------


## Airicist

WittyWorX ixi-Play motion control

Published on Oct 1, 2015




> This video shows the advanced motion control of ixi-Play's 6 Degree Of Freedom motion platform

----------

